# Noise in the house



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all, I pick up our 8.5 week havanese on 31/05. I have two kids; 6 and 4 year olds. Sometimes our house can get noisy, mostly due to the kids. I don’t want to encourage this kind of behaviour when Milo is here so am trying to get them to tone it down. I can only assume a puppy can not tolerate such noise on a regular basis..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

If they are socialized to it early, then it really shouldn't matter that much. Gratned, the first few days they will want to tone it down for the puppy to settle in, but hopefully the breeder will have done something to help. My breeder would often play sounds in the puppy area .. such as thunder storms, vacuums, traffic, babies crying, kids laughing/screaming/etc, airplanes, helicopters, etc etc. I would ask your breeder if they have done anything to help towards that?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

In some ways it will help socialize the puppy. They should try to be calm when they first are interacting and beginning to build a relationship with the puppy so he’s not scared when he first arrives. Other than that, their usual play sounds are happy, healthy kid sounds and the puppy should be exposed to them so he becomes comfortable with family noise in the background.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My granddaughter lives with us, and she is almost two. She is a sweetheart, but she can be a typical rambunctious toddler at times. All my dogs have adjusted to her just fine. They stay out of her way if she’s being too wild, and as a result, she has learned to be quiet and gentle with them, because that’s the only way they will let her get close to them! 

Of course your kids are older, and the puppy is youger, so the children will have better understanding, and the puppy will need more support and help. But with your help and support, they will all work it out!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you all for the great advice. Our breeder already plays common sounds to the litter and she has told me that they only jump with fright when a loud motorbike goes past the house (she keeps the back garden door open so they can hear different sounds). My kids make the typical "kid noises"; loud and non coherent! I have told them to ensure they dial it down when he arrives, which I think they will as they will be so much in awe of this is real life teddy bear!

Our Milo is the white with apricot colour ears by the way. He loves that big teddy so I have just ordered him one from Amazon. He is 7 weeks here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Sounds like he'll be just fine 
He's absolutely adorable!


----------



## HoneyBunny (May 11, 2010)

kashcheema said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. Our breeder already plays common sounds to the litter and she has told me that they only jump with fright when a loud motorbike goes past the house (she keeps the back garden door open so they can hear different sounds). My kids make the typical "kid noises"; loud and non coherent! I have told them to ensure they dial it down when he arrives, which I think they will as they will be so much in awe of this is real life teddy bear!
> 
> Our Milo is the white with apricot colour ears by the way. He loves that big teddy so I have just ordered him one from Amazon. He is 7 weeks here.
> 
> ...


Awww, he is SO cute <3 
I am getting my puppy on May 31st too!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

kashcheema said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. Our breeder already plays common sounds to the litter and she has told me that they only jump with fright when a loud motorbike goes past the house (she keeps the back garden door open so they can hear different sounds). My kids make the typical "kid noises"; loud and non coherent! I have told them to ensure they dial it down when he arrives, which I think they will as they will be so much in awe of this is real life teddy bear!
> 
> Our Milo is the white with apricot colour ears by the way. He loves that big teddy so I have just ordered him one from Amazon. He is 7 weeks here.
> 
> ...


That picture is the sweetest thing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kashcheema said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. Our breeder already plays common sounds to the litter and she has told me that they only jump with fright when a loud motorbike goes past the house (she keeps the back garden door open so they can hear different sounds). My kids make the typical "kid noises"; loud and non coherent! I have told them to ensure they dial it down when he arrives, which I think they will as they will be so much in awe of this is real life teddy bear!
> 
> Our Milo is the white with apricot colour ears by the way. He loves that big teddy so I have just ordered him one from Amazon. He is 7 weeks here.
> 
> ...


Oh, he is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Such a cutie!!!! Good luck to you! Keep us posted. I have an almost 9 year old and an almost 12 year old and am hoping to get a havanese puppy by the fall!!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

stephsu said:


> Such a cutie!!!! Good luck to you! Keep us posted. I have an almost 9 year old and an almost 12 year old and am hoping to get a havanese puppy by the fall!!


Thank you. It's our first ever pet so will be interesting to say the least. If anything this virus does have a silver lining in that I get to work from home rather than travel to London everyday meaning I get to spend more time with the kids and soon Milo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Handsome little pup!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kashcheema said:


> Thank you. It's our first ever pet so will be interesting to say the least. If anything this virus does have a silver lining in that I get to work from home rather than travel to London everyday meaning I get to spend more time with the kids and soon Milo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are going to wonder how you ever lived without him before very long!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

krandall said:


> You are going to wonder how you ever lived without him before very long!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Heather's said:


> He is a cutie pie!


Thank you. We didn't want a pure white havanese but one with some markings. It took a while to find him and he wasn't cheap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your little one reminds me so much of Scout when he was a puppy. They have the same coloring.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Heather's said:


> Your little one reminds me so much of Scout when he was a puppy. They have the same coloring.


Is that Scout in your profile pic, lovely little thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the first time we saw him at the breeders house. He was 11 weeks old. You can see they have the same coloring.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Oh wow exactly the same. How old is he now? And how much does he weigh if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He was 8 years old May 11th. The breeder said he would be a big boy. He was the first born and the largest in the litter. His mom was only 8 lbs. He's a big boy at 20lbs. Here's the litter and he's in the middle. 😊


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Wow so tiny and now 20lbs! Do most havanese grow to that kind of size/weight or does it vary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a recent thread here about weight. Seems 12-13 lbs was the average. They should be within the standard measurements. Actually Scout is a small doggie. 😊


----------

